

YC Open-Source Sales Agreement with Formating Freebie - sogen

Saw the docs and said, why not?<p>For the most part I tried to stick with common fonts, included in most computers to ensure maximum fidelity.<p>Available here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.grvnt.com&#x2F;ycsalesagreement
======
minimaxir
Do "formatting freebies" include breaking the layout of the page numbers? :p

~~~
sogen
Maybe some bugs were added, also 100% free.

Thanks, I'll take a look.

